# MilSpec and Custom 9mm 1911



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I took the Springer MilSpec and the Custom Colt 9mm 1911 to the range today. I put 50 rounds through the MilSpec and bobbing the hammer worked. I wonder why more do not bob the hammer rather than putting money into extended grip safeties and new hammers? My only observation is that my RIA is a better pistol for the money. I have $500 in the MilSpec and $475 in the RIA.

Now to the Custom Colt 9mm 1911. Yes, it now works 100% and it truly is a joy to shoot. I am getting golf ball sized groups at 10 yards and the gun's only issue is not locking open after the last round. I am sure this issue is related to the magazines that came with the pistol. My final comment is the pistol still needs to break in more, I am positive the accuracy will improve.

Regards,

Richard


----------

